# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > حرفه ای: درخواست کرک کردن فایل فلش

## m_mazloom

سلام
از دوستانی که در زمینه کرک کردن فایلهای فلش و برداشتن محدودیت زمانی با نوشته های هشدار مهارت دارند، درخواست همکاری برای کرک یک فایل فلش رو دارم.
آدرس ایمیل: m_mazloom@yahoo.com

----------

